# Hello, Just joined



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

I ran across this site after googling the best lakes to sail on in the US. I am currently restoring a 1980 Chrysler 26. I plan to sail it on Lake Sakakawea in ND. I am outfitting it with a lower unit from a Suzuki 9.9 attached through the hull connected to an electric motor. I have most of the restoration finished hoping to get it on the water as soon as the ice is out.

Dan


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Hope you keep us updated on the new in board drive progression . . . that's a new one around here!


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Dan , welcome to the site . That sounds like a really cool set up . I remember back in the day that was done but the 2stroke head was still used . I wanted to do it to our O'Day 23 but Ms.westi said no way . See you around .


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

I should have it mounted this weekend. Still trying to figure out which motor to use, but I am leaning towards the more expensive PMAC brushless 6kw. I want to carry a small Honda generator and law requires I use a brushless motor with fuel on board.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Did you find a list of the coolest lakes to sail on?

I've got a couple that I'm really keen to try sailing on;

Lake Champlain, Quebec/New York/Vermont
Bras Dor Lake, Nova Scotia

They might be too far of a drive from ND though.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Good luck on your intresting project,I hope to get up to lessor slave lake (northern alberta) this summer,beutifull beachs and lots of lake....Ralph. Good fishing too


----------



## Patrick123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard Dan, I joined our site recently. I requested anyone that had any information on the make and model of a sailboat I am interested in please share it with me. Several people on the site helped with information that helped me with an offer to purchase it! Best of luck with your project!


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

The information I found was on this site. I'll try and find it. Lake Powell was among them though. Some others that were farther east and in colder weather. Lake Sakakawea was not mentioned, but i did find out that it is the largest reservoir in the US as far as volume goes passing Lake Mead when it is not full. Then there is Lake Oahe ND/SD, I have not lived here that long but two of the largest lakes in the US are right here in ND. I also found out that Lake Okeechobee is not that nice of a lake to sail on if you could sail on it at all. I always thought it would be cool to live on that lake, but the pollution has killed it I think.


----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

Greetings from another Chrysler 26 sailor. We love sailing the North Chanel of Lake Huron. I assume the Apostle Islands would be a doable trip for you. We are considering going there this summer.


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

I mounted the sail drive today. Since I only had $22 into the tiller I made I decided to splurge and personalize it.:laugh


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Skipper Dan said:


> The information I found was on this site. I'll try and find it. Lake Powell was among them though. Some others that were farther east and in colder weather. Lake Sakakawea was not mentioned, but i did find out that it is the largest reservoir in the US as far as volume goes passing Lake Mead when it is not full. Then there is Lake Oahe ND/SD, I have not lived here that long but two of the largest lakes in the US are right here in ND. I also found out that Lake Okeechobee is not that nice of a lake to sail on if you could sail on it at all. I always thought it would be cool to live on that lake, but the pollution has killed it I think.


Two more lakes for you to consider are Lake of The Woods, a bunch of years ago my wife was offered a job as a fishing guide at one of the lodges there, we didn't end up going, but we did a bunch of research on it.

Lake Winnipeg would also be a reasonable drive for you. Its a big lake, good sailing, you could spend weeks exploring it.


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

I was really excited this morning because I was going to try and raise the mast for the first time. THEN, the stays for the mid and forward chainplates were the wrong size.:eek I am hoping Ken can chime in here and help out. I had to purchase a couple new turnbuckles because they were bent. I think the last owner dropped the mast because the for and aft pulpits were also bent. So now I do not know what is standard or stock. All the chainplates are 1/4" the aft two stays are also 1/4" so they match up. The aft center stays are also 1/4" and they match up. But the mid stays are 3/8" and the chainplates are still 1/4" as well as the forward stays at the mid point.

Disapointed Dan


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

Not the scariest thing I have done but close! Basically because I have not done it before and had no idea if it would go up or over. In the end it went up just fine one handed, about as easy as it gets. next time I will have a couple of blocks and lines from the toe rail to the spinnaker attach so I can guide it a little better. The winch made it a snap. The rear mast support needs to be a little higher and attached to the boat for support. my plan was to just roll it out the rear support but it is over center so that was not working. Once I had the mas base in place though it was not bad after that. Now I am going to measure all rigging and order new, just not taking any chances at this point. I figured out that even though the turnbuckle is 3/8" you still have to order the swivel 5/16".


----------



## Dogscout (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello I just joined recently also


----------



## Scupper1 (May 14, 2017)

Greetings, P26 sailor here!


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

kenr74 said:


> Greetings from another Chrysler 26 sailor. We love sailing the North Chanel of Lake Huron. I assume the Apostle Islands would be a doable trip for you. We are considering going there this summer.


Ken I need some help on reefing my main. The sail that came with the boat must not be correct because it is too long on the foot. The only way I can use it for now is to reef it. I will try and take some pics tonight of what I have for reefing.

Dan


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

A couple of items of note.....

- Your thru-hull transducer mounted adjacent to the drive leg is not going to work when the drive is engaged due to all the agitation in the water.

- You cannot install a portable gasoline generator in an enclosed compartment unless it is Certified as Ignition Protected and I've never seen such an animal.

-With a portable generator installed below decks you are also required to have the compartment properly ventilated which may not be a simple thing on your boat. Take a look at Safe Ventilation of Gasoline Engines in Boats.


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

I do not run the generator in the compartment. It is just stored there. Upper compartment totally separate from the lower berth. Used to be the outboard well. When running it sits on top. The motor only runs minimal. This is a sailboat! I sail. The generator will be more of an emergency unit. Good observation though.


----------



## Skipper Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

I guess I do not have a finished pic. there is a cover over the compartment. it is just a storage place. to use it you pull it out and close the lid then set it on top. start it up and plug the special cord I made into the shore power receptacle. Almost everything in the boat is now 110v. The motor runs on 60v and I will have an inverter 60v dc to 110v ac. Hopefully solar will keep the batteries up on its own.


----------

